# Favorite Shirts?



## Kittysafe

I have all kinds of shirts from Michael Khors soft undershirts which are amazing, to fun graphic shirts from indie artists around the web, polos and dress shirts... 
but I'm always looking for a better shirt, a quality, soft, strong, with style, so lets share our favorite shirts here... how about pick one brand in each style

I'll start:

*Undershirt*

Michael Khors or Hugo Boss

*Polo*

Robert Barakett

*Casual Dress*

Andrade (Vintage)
Armani
Perry Ellis
Van Heusen

*Dress Shirt (Full button)*

Burberry
Kenneth Cole
Puonto Uomo


----------



## Will3020

Like button shirts but like to use cuff links too.

One of many...


----------



## Norm S

I really enjoy the cutting and feel of the hugoboss ones. Their slim fit is quite nice. I recently discovered the burberry black and blue label also. I believe it is just japanese designed so the slim fit is also quite good


----------



## nolawis

I highly recommend Cad & the Dandy for bespoke shirts, however I've been cheating a bit lately with Brooks Brothers non-iron dress shirts that I originally bought for business travel. 


Nw


----------



## Skippy4000

I'm cheap, so brooks brothers is my favorite. That and Jos A banks.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I'm cheap, so brooks brothers is my favorite. That and Jos A banks.


I bought one of my favorite jackets from JOS A BANK, it retailed for like $800 and I got it on sale for $200.
Lots of inside pockets, very warm and comfortable.

Amazon.com: New Zealand Open Bottom Lambskin Jacket (BLACK, MEDIUM REGULAR): Clothing

New Zealand Open Bottom Lambskin Jacket


----------



## Norm S

Isnt it great getting something you like for really cheap? Its just beyond the joys of buying things. Its the joy of getting something you like ontop of the innate human theiftyness. 
My last sale purchase was at burberry. They had a sale for some reason and i got two of their trench coats for i think almost 50% off?


----------



## scottjc

In the UK you have to have shirts from Jermyn Street so, for me, it's TM Lewin, Curtis and Hawes or Charles Tyrwitt...


----------



## czarcasm

I wear UA to the gym and tshirts from J Crew, Gap, Levis, etc everywhere else. 

The day I have to start wearing a button up shirt to work is the day I quit. If I have to wear a button up shirt, it means I'm management and I'd much rather do something useful. 


Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## slugpillow32

If we are talking T-shirts . . . American Apparel 50/50 blend.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

*Undershirt
*Calvin Klein (buy them by the dozen at Costco)*

Polo*
SuperDry, Scotch&Soda, Lacoste (with the small logos)
*
Casual Dress (or as I call Sports Shirts)
*Scotch&Soda, Jil Sander, *

Dress Shirt (Full button)
*Giorgio Armani, Banana Republic (not their outlet line), Thomas Pink, Ermenegildo Zegna, Eton


----------



## Frogdude

Undershirt - never wear one
Polo - Ralph Lauren
Everyday smart (for work) - Rochas
Casual - Daniel Hechter, John Rocha or Ciro Citerio
Dress - Turnbull & Asser

I always wear cufflinks with long sleeves.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Almost everyday, no matter the situation, I'm wearing an oxford cloth button down dress shirt. My favorites are the J. Press with the patch pockets but I'll stock up on Brooks Brothers when they are having a sale. Classic Americana.


----------



## Geof3

I own a gym, so my daily attire is a t-shirt and shorts. Lu-Lu Lemon are my favorite these days, but I don't have many pieces. Their mens t-shirts are some of the nicest I have owned. Mostly good ol' American 100% cotton or lightweight merino wool. Can't stand too many of the polyester blends out there such as Under Armour etc. In terms of sport shirts, hands down, my favorites are Robert Graham almost exclusively. Just, love the designs. Perry Ellis, Brooks Brothers, and Michael Kor's round out the rest.


----------



## //Napoleon//

I like club monaco shirts


----------



## eleven86

I mostly wear the Burberry Brit line or Hugo Boss as dress shirts. They fit very nicely. As casual shirts I go for La Martina or Scotch&Soda.
For polos I prefer Lacoste.


----------



## Kittysafe

I own one Burberry shirt, burgundy dress shirt, and I gotta say I love the fit, I turn the cuffs inside and reverse button them for a really nice look.
Expensive shirt, but I will probably get more in different colors.


----------



## Brandonu97600

t shirts- Jordan, nike,
polo- Jordan, ralph lauren
undershirt- ralph lauren
dress shirt- ralph laren, Armani, boss, Kenneth cole


----------



## Fomenko

The cotton of the Brooks Brothers shirts is second to none. I love their shirts, but the cuffs are not allowing anything over 42 mm, they are not the best ones to wear divers, and I like to do it on casual Fridays or so...


----------



## Kittysafe

I really like the Michael Kors undershirts. Theyr'e real soft.


----------



## Hirsty

*Polo*

Fred Perry

*Casual Dress*

Burberry

*Dress Shirt (Full button)*

Pink


----------



## john111

I used to be ready made shirt guy I had Calvin Klien and Polo till I tried on customized dress shirts bought one from an online company that had good reviews and one of the fastest delivery service now I only have customized dress shirts in my wardrobe they are cheaper and no issues with the sizing I recommend this company Natty Shirts


----------



## jhamlin38

t-shirts, Banana Republic from the outlet for 8 dollars. Or T-shirts from Old Navy. Good fit, structure and colors.
for dress shirts, or button downs, for work, Nordstrom brand from Nordstrom Rack, non iron, slim fit. They last, dry clean very well, and most importantly, the collars maintain their structure for up to three years. For traveling shirts, JABank non iron travelers. For hot weather, Jos A Bank has a good hot weather shirt, I forgot what they call it. Banana makes a good looking dress shirt, but they only last a few months.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Casual shirts: lucky brand
casual dress: burberry, Robert graham, Lacoste 
dress: Michael kors, polo, Tommy Hilfiger, nautica (I run through a lot of dress shirts), Lacoste 

Undershirts: jockey/ nautica 

polos: burberry Lacoste polo


----------



## VoltesV

Ben Sherman shirts. The cut and quality is way above its asking price.


----------



## Mediocre

I love Polo brand t-shirts, but I tend to frustrate myself when I ruin them while working on the cars lol


----------



## Kittysafe

Mediocre said:


> I love Polo brand t-shirts, but I tend to frustrate myself when I ruin them while working on the cars lol


I keep a cubby for "work-around-the-house" clothing... or I'd ruin all my nice stuff in a day.


----------



## hitokirishinji

Casual
Emporio Armani, Armani exchange, Calvin Klein

Don't own polos

Dress shirts (I don't wear them often so only a few)
Tom Ford, Barba Napoli, Canali, YSL and a Brioni


----------



## nzmus

I like *Dress Shirt (Full button) .I naturally comfort to like it . my brand is armani , levi's .*


----------



## Astaroth

Dress and semi casual I have a number of Jermyn Street shirt makers like Thomas Pink and Turnbull & Asser but they are all made to measure these days as I am not a standard size and so its a worth while investment - plus if you like chunky watches you can have the appropriate cuff made large enough to accommodate your timepiece.

Have been thinking of trying some of the italian shirtmakers for their slightly more relaxed style but havent checked which are coming to the UK when or have a perm representative over here. For the first shirt its worth getting them doing their own measurements at least.


----------



## bsonnier

Dress: Ledbury for patterns, Nordstrom house brand for solids (non-iron slim fit hold up very well)
Polo: Lacoste, Brooks Brothers Slim Fit (much better fit than their slim fit dress shirts)
Fitness: Under Armour for the gym, Brooks for running (their shorts and jackets are excellent)
Casual: Costco house brand (Kirkland Signature). Really soft and comfortable shirts!


----------



## Nokie

> Dress: Ledbury for patterns, Nordstrom house brand for solids (non-iron slim fit hold up very well)
> Polo: Lacoste, Brooks Brothers Slim Fit (much better fit than their slim fit dress shirts)
> Fitness: Under Armour for the gym, Brooks for running (their shorts and jackets are excellent)
> Casual: Costco house brand (Kirkland Signature). Really soft and comfortable shirts!


Good suggestions.


----------



## samanator

Duly, Narin Couture and Perry's in Bangkok Thailand. If your there get measured by one or all three (like I did). They will make you any style you want with the best materials, fantastic quality from all three. Call, they email back swatch and some style options photos. Email back choices and quantities and about 10-15 days later they show up for a fraction of off the rack. As good or better than anything I've had made in NY. I was a little worried the first time doing it from the phone, but not anymore. I'm slowly replacing most of my closet from these three over the past two years (pants and suits also). Very few things I buy in a store anymore. 

The hardest thing about this is talking the Tok Tok driver into taking you to these tailors, and not their buddies that comp them for bringing tourists. These are known for being some of the best.


----------



## Maseman

Undershirt- Hanes


Polo- Burberry


Casual Dress- Gant or ACNE


Dress Shirt (Full button)- Nordstrom or Hugo Boss


----------



## Rad Red Brick

My dress is 95% casual and my favorite shirts are Gitman Bros Vintage, Norse Projects, Steven Alan, and New England Shirt Co. 

Be finding good stuff on East Dane lately, and I'm always ready to pounce on a sale at Unionmade or Mr. Porter.


----------



## Silver Goat

john111 said:


> I used to be ready made shirt guy I had Calvin Klien and Polo till I tried on customized dress shirts bought one from an online company that had good reviews and one of the fastest delivery service now I only have customized dress shirts in my wardrobe they are cheaper and no issues with the sizing I recommend this company Natty Shirts


Best thing I have done is custom dress shirts! I pick the collars, cuffs, pattern, color and fabric. Need more call up my tailor he has my sizes. Free alterations and well priced plus they actually fit.


----------



## Numbers

Victor & Rolf Monsieur


----------



## maverickmonk

Brooks brothers oxford cotton, if I can find them used in my budget. Surprisingly Stanford's oxford cottons are very nice as well, and actually fit me better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane17

Polo- Ralph purple label

dress/sport- Robert graham

true dress- zegna bespoke


----------



## ethanator

I've only bought custom/bespoke shirts for two years now. I simply see no value in off the rack shirts anymore. I get mine from Enzo custom clothiers. They're comparable in price to designer brands but the fit and customization you get is unparalleled.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Four Zegna shirts for $27 doo daaaah doo
Dah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000

chuasam said:


> Four Zegna shirts for $27 doo daaaah doo
> Dah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeahhh, most of the time I see nice shirts for cheap, they're in large or xl sizes :/

I'm still on brooks brothers, and I don't wear undershirts.


----------



## howard4tex

For me, the best polo shirt is the Gold Label from Roundtree and Yorke. The look is sharp and they stand up to many washes...


----------



## ireneusz

My favorite shirts are Charvets. The quality is more than good enough for me, and there's just something about them that draws me in. Charvets are however, tough to come by in Detroit, so barring trips to Paris or NYC, I usually have to buy other brands. I seem to gravitate toward T&A (for their fabrics, collar and cuff styles, and also because I have easier access to them). I fully recognize that H&K makes a better shirt, and that from my experience, T&A customer service is the absolute worst on earth. I keep promising myself that I will stop buying T&A's, but the resolution seldom lasts.


----------



## sgmartz

Penguin, best fit for me

Brooks for dress shirts


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayJayPee

MTM/Bespoke - WW Chan, Ascot Chang, P Johnson/SS

Off The Rack - Kamakura, Rhodes & Beckett, Herringbone (very subjective as these fit well to my body)


----------



## Toothbras

I wear mostly Nike/Adidas workout shirts every day. If I'm forced to "dress up" I'll wear a poly-cotton tee. Hardly ever wear button ups but the ones I have are the Nordstrom house brand, they are nice and fit well.


----------



## little big feather

Today,a red Iron Man, yesterday was a Fruit of The Loom pocket T.....Wed. was a Joker (Bat Man) T, but I wore a Rolex Day-Date....;-)
I'm not much on clothes.


----------



## TheWalrus

For myself - if I haven't already posted in this thread. 

Dressy/Work: I like Brooks Brothers, and when I'm feeling a little spendier, Paul & Shark.
Casual: Costco (as others have said - fantastically comfortable)
Sport Wear: Voler cycling gear, Running Room running wear. I used to be a fan of Arcteryx stuff, but moved away from it lately.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Being on a limited budget with a big&tall shopping list, I find most of my clothes at Dillard's. Their Roundtree & York Gold Label dress shirts are my favorites, though I'm looking for some wider variety in materials, so I'm looking into some lower-cost bespoke options. 

The R&Y undershirts were my best find a couple years ago. Hold up ten times longer than the Hanes/FotL ones were for me. 

Best part about Dillard's is the twice-annual clearance sales. once things hit 50% off, they have weekends with extra 40%, etc. The $75 dress shirts become $23. I have a closet full of white and blue solids still in packages and just wait to buy each season's new patterns. 

This Natty site seems awfully inexpensive. Can anyone vouch for the quality?


----------



## JefeJP

Undershirt -
Hanes, its really great and very comfortable for me

Polo - 
It really depends on my mood, but I do love Robert Graham, Burberry, or Ralph Lauren

Casual Shirts -
Ben Sherman, Burberry, or Guess

Dress Shirts - 
Brooks Brothers and Kenneth Cole


----------



## MvdH

Polo: 
Stone Island, Lacoste, Calvin Klein

Casual shirts:
Hugo Boss, Blue Industry, Stone Island

Dress shirts:
Hugo Boss, Eton

Eton shirts are actually the most comfortable shirts I've ever worn.


----------



## BigHen

No one mentioned Marks & Spencers? For most Brits they're the go to shirt place. If you avoid the bargain range (so thin that everyone can see your chest hair!) they make some very good shirts. Best thing for me though, is that they do a range of different lengths. The 2" longer sleeves and body are perfect for those of us built like gorillas!


Andy H


----------



## Brankrupt

Polo:

Ralph Lauren Polo (nice and cheap)

Casual Shirt/ Work Shirt:

Ted Baker, Ralph Lauren Polo

Dress Shirt:

Versace, Dior

No Haute Couture, they are way too costly for me.


----------



## Teppo458

T-shirt - casual: Life Is Good or one of the touristy ones from some spot in the region
T-shirt - 'dress': Orvis
Camp shirt - bespoke in Jakarta or HCMC or Tommy Bahama
Dress shirt - bespoke in BKK, SG or HCMC, some LL Bean ones remain
Polo shirt - LL Bean or Orvis


----------



## gatster

T-Shirt - Hilfiger or All Saints
Polo - Pretty Green or Ralph Lauren
Casual/Work - Massimo Dutti, Hilfiger, Paul Smith, Duchamp.

My wife works in the fashion industry so I get a few freebies but I have tried them all (including Gucci, Tom Ford etc) and I've settled on the above. Turnbull & Asser are good as well for dress/work.


----------



## Skv

T-shirt: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Etro Milano, McGregor, Hugo Boss


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I used to love grabbing Polo t-shirts at the end of the season but I find the necks stretch and don't come back to shape until I've washed and dried them. They could use some elastic in the collar. Too bad because they're heavy and cut full like I like them.

For me, I just tried JC Penney Foundry line big & tall undershirts and they're holding up okay after a few washes, but for the same price, I'm going to go back to Dillard's Roundtree & York undershirts. 

Still looking for a good place for B&T dress shirts that aren't solid white and blue.


----------



## FrenchKiss

Shirt: Alain Figaret


----------



## VoltesV

T-shirts:
Mostly plain white V-necks

Casual or Dress shirts:
Ben Sherman, Kenneth Cole and a number of other brands


----------



## Casual_Saint

Polo shirts : Lacoste although there quality has dipped over recent years so have been buying Velva Sheen ones of late

Casual Shirts : Engineered Garments and Beams +


----------



## tony20009

Brankrupt said:


> Polo:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo (nice and cheap)
> 
> Casual Shirt/ Work Shirt:
> 
> Ted Baker, Ralph Lauren Polo
> 
> Dress Shirt:
> 
> Versace, Dior
> 
> *No Haute Couture*, they are way too costly for me.


What is an "haute couture" shirt?

All the best.


----------



## SubVette

tony20009 said:


> What is an "haute couture" shirt?
> 
> All the best.


*Haute couture (/ˌoʊt kuːˈtjʊər/; French pronunciation: [ot kuˈtyʁ]; French for "high sewing" or "high dressmaking" or "high fashion") refers to the creation of exclusive custom-fitted clothing. Haute couture is fashion that is constructed by hand from start to finish, made from high quality, expensive, often unusual fabric and sewn with extreme attention to detail and finished by the most experienced and capable seamstresses, often using time-consuming, hand-executed techniques. Couture translates literally from French as "dressmaking", but may also refer to fashion, sewing, or needlework[SUP][1][/SUP] and is also used as a common abbreviation of haute couture and refers to the same thing in spirit.[SUP][2][/SUP] Haute translates literally to "high". A haute couture garment is often made for a client, tailored specifically for the wearer's measurements and body stance.[SUP][1][/SUP] Considering the amount of time, money, and skill that is allotted to each completed piece, haute couture garments are also described as having no price tag - in other words, budget is not relevant. Each couture piece is not made to sell. Rather, they were designed and constructed for the runway, much like an art exhibition.*


----------



## SubVette

Nast or Tommy Bahama Camp Shirts....almost exclusively

I don't own a suit, so I don't have many dress shirts.


----------



## tony20009

Brankrupt said:


> Polo:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo (nice and cheap)
> 
> Casual Shirt/ Work Shirt:
> 
> Ted Baker, Ralph Lauren Polo
> 
> Dress Shirt:
> 
> Versace, Dior
> 
> No Haute Couture, they are way too costly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> tony20009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is an "haute couture" shirt?
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> SubVette said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Haute couture (/ˌoʊt kuːˈtjʊər/; French pronunciation: [ot kuˈtyʁ]; French for "high sewing" or "high dressmaking" or "high fashion") refers to the creation of exclusive custom-fitted clothing. Haute couture is fashion that is constructed by hand from start to finish, made from high quality, expensive, often unusual fabric and sewn with extreme attention to detail and finished by the most experienced and capable seamstresses, often using time-consuming, hand-executed techniques. Couture translates literally from French as "dressmaking", but may also refer to fashion, sewing, or needlework[SUP][1][/SUP] and is also used as a common abbreviation of haute couture and refers to the same thing in spirit.[SUP][2][/SUP] Haute translates literally to "high". A haute couture garment is often made for a client, tailored specifically for the wearer's measurements and body stance.[SUP][1][/SUP] Considering the amount of time, money, and skill that is allotted to each completed piece, haute couture garments are also described as having no price tag - in other words, budget is not relevant. Each couture piece is not made to sell. Rather, they were designed and constructed for the runway, much like an art exhibition.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ah, yea....I'm well aware of that, SubVette, but thank you for trying.

If you can perhaps explain it in terms that make sense with regard to "haute couture" shirt prices vis a vis Versace, I might no longer wonder what Brankrupt means.
- Versace Men's Clothing â€" Ready to Wear | US Online Store
- The Custom Shop Clothiers - Custom Dress Shirts

I have some Versace shirts and I have more than a few custom made dress shirts. The former are without exception considerably more expensive than the latter. I suppose it's possible to find someone who'll charge $1K/each for a custom dress shirt, but one need not do so. So I'm still trying to understand what an "haute couture" shirt is such that they are too high priced for someone okay with buying Versace OTR dress shirts. I've not seen such a thing, but I'm curious....

All the best.


----------



## kndy

Undershirts? You can't go wrong with Everlane

https://www.everlane.com/collections/mens-all

Otherwise, if you are on a budget but are not picky, you can get them at H&M for $5 for different colors.

Otherwise, if you want Armani, Versace or Ralph Lauren, good time to get them now during their winter sales.

I also pick them up by packs at Marshall's for US Polo Club, Kenneth Cole and yes, Hanes Venticools for v-necks.

For Polo's, I wear Ralph Lauren, Lacoste

For dress shirts, I wear many from Ralph Lauren, Banana Republic, J. Crew, Geoffrey Beene, Uniqlo, etc.


----------



## SubVette

tony20009 said:


> Ah, yea....I'm well aware of that, SubVette, but thank you for trying.
> 
> If you can perhaps explain it in terms that make sense with regard to "haute couture" shirt prices vis a vis Versace, I might no longer wonder what Brankrupt means.
> - Versace Men's Clothing â€" Ready to Wear | US Online Store
> - The Custom Shop Clothiers - Custom Dress Shirts
> 
> I have some Versace shirts and I have more than a few custom made dress shirts. The former are without exception considerably more expensive than the latter. I suppose it's possible to find someone who'll charge $1K/each for a custom dress shirt, but one need not do so. So I'm still trying to understand what an "haute couture" shirt is such that they are too high priced for someone okay with buying Versace OTR dress shirts. I've not seen such a thing, but I'm curious....
> 
> All the best.


I think then (like high end watches or Audio equipment) it is a relative term. A $500 Cotton-Piqué Polo Shirt
in my world is "haute couture" I would hope for $500, Versace makes their shirts with the same care as the posted definition of "haute couture"

I personally would not buy a $500 shirt nor do I go to places where anyone would wear such or even know what it is. So the "haute couture" bar is very low for me. Retirement has it's perks.

The Local Mall is getting an H&M. I don't know who that is but people are excited about it.


----------



## tony20009

SubVette said:


> I think then (like high end watches or Audio equipment) it is a relative term. A $500 Cotton-Piqué Polo Shirt
> in my world is "haute couture" *I would hope for $500, Versace makes their shirts with the same care as the posted definition of **"haute couture" *
> 
> I personally would not buy a $500 shirt nor do I go to places where anyone would wear such or even know what it is. So the "haute couture" bar is very low for me. Retirement has it's perks.
> 
> The Local Mall is getting an H&M. I don't know who that is but people are excited about it.


Style is knowing who you are, what you want to say, and not giving a damn.
-- Orson Welles

In terms of fabrication methods and lavishness of design and/or materials, often enough Versace does first rate work, but not always. Sometimes, what they offer is quite simply a white shirt, for example, with Versace's name on it. The thing is that try as they might, Versace cannot produce a ready to wear dress shirt that will fit the wearer as well as a custom made/fitted dress shirt, unless the wearer's body happens to be be exactly the same as the form Versace used as the sizing basis for their ready to wear shirt. (Or course, Versace make/offer a lot of t-shirts and despite the elaborate patterns on them, and even the sometimes exotic/unusual materials, I maintain that the construction of a t-shirt can only get but so good, and Hanes and Jockey and many others seem to execute excellent t-shirt construction as well as it can be done. LOL)

Indeed, fit is the (practical) reason for most folks to buy custom clothing. The other reasons folks will opt for custom garments is design, materials, patterns, and colors, all of which are largely about self indulgence and luxury. After all, if you have a vision in your head that you want an alpaca flannel sport coat in dark blue with tiny flecks of orange here and there, or anything else similarly specific and that's not part of a maker's ready to wear offerings, you're going to have to get with a tailor and have that made to order.

Custom clothes -- shirts, suits, shoes, whatever -- of the self indulgent variety is insanely expensive. Yes, it's very well made too, but the high cost is mostly a reflection of the maker having to fabricate, from scratch, exactly one piece just for the customer and for which the maker has no way to predict the existence of other customers who may also want the same thing, which would allow the maker to lower the cost per unit.

In short, the farther back in the production process the uniqueness occurs, the more it costs. Having something cut to one's own specification isn't so bad price wise for cutting it this way or that way isn't really any different, other than it may use/waste more raw materials because of the cut. Having unique fabric and dyes made for use with one garment is ridiculously expensive, not matter what design/cut one wants executed. (It's that sort of thing that makes an haute couture dress cost $20K+ of dollars or a couture suit cost upwards of $10K.) Thankfully, my own sartorial needs and wants can usually be satisfied with off the shelf clothing or, worse case, the material my tailor has in one of his swatch books or material bolts. <wink>

(Why it is that women's couture costs considerably more than men's I don't know. A suit is considerably more complex to make than are the vast majority of ladies dresses, most of which haven't multiple layers of material and are in large measure merely fabric wrapped about a body. That may not have been the case with Renaissance to 19th century garments, but it's certainly the case these days. Maybe it's just that women are willing to pay higher prices?)

The somewhat insulting thing about haute couture anything is that substantively, it's not one bit different than the garments one's mother may have sewn on her sewing machine at home. After all, whose mother didn't at one time or another make a garment or two for her kids? Did she not custom fit it, hand stitch it, and do everything else a couturier or custom tailor would? If she's really indulgent, she might even make them using luxurious materials. Mothers the world over make/made couture garments for their family members and wanted nothing but a little respect and a "thank you" in return. I will admit to being slightly ashamed every time I fork over a few grand for a custom suit or a few hundred for a custom shirt for Mother would have never asked for even 1/100th of those sums in return for her efforts.

All the best.

Haute Couture should be fun, foolish and almost unwearable. 
-- Christian Lacroix

PS
I've seen an H&M, but I haven't been inside. I don't know firsthand what they sell, but I'm told they offer designer items or designer-like items at substantially lower prices than one will find at Saks, Neiman Marcus or the designer's own boutiques.


----------



## 69mach351

Tommy bahama, Bugatchi Ouomo (SP?), Thomas Dean, and a few others is what I have been getting recently. 

My wife recently got on me about not wearing work shirts or old navy daily, so I have been updating. I used to think a shirt is a shirt...not anymore.


----------



## tx100

*Casual*

Ted Baker, Canali

*Dress Shirt
*
Eton (best fit for me), E.Zegna, Canali (best quality to price ratio when on sale)


----------



## wiscobuckeye

Gitman Vintage shirts for absolutely any occasion for me. I never thought I could justify $150-$200 for a basic shirt, but they are made incredibly well and the fit is perfect. Best I've found...


----------



## NickinNYC

T-shirt
James Perse (so soft!)

Polo

RL or Lacoste

Casual

RL Oxford shirts

Dress

Usually have my tailor make them, nicer than anything off the rack and usually cheaper!

My absolute favorite shirts are Alexander Wang "Slub" t shirts. I wear a black or grey one almost every day!


----------



## tony20009

wiscobuckeye said:


> Gitman Vintage shirts for absolutely any occasion for me. I never thought I could justify $150-$200 for a basic shirt, but they are made incredibly well and the fit is perfect. Best I've found...


Wow!!! That's right; make me feel old. LOL

I remember that maker from the 1970s and '80s. They made somebody's private label shirts back then. I can't recall if it was Eljo's, J. Press, or Bloomingdale's, but I'm pretty sure it was one of them. They may still do so. I remember them as being quite nice "back in the day."

All the best.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Easy! 
T shirts
Ice cream by billionaire boys club

Dress
Joseph a banks
Donald Trump
Hugo Boss
Brooks brothers


----------



## MLJinAK

I don't know if anyone said it, buuuut I'm a big fan of Kirkland 

Kirkland undershirts!
Kirkland button up's!

If I need to buy something outside Kirkland due to limited styling - I really like Brooks Brothers purple label. When it's on sale.

Casual shirts:
Pendleton - expensive, but worth it to me.
Short sleeve plaid button up - Anything $20 or less from an outlet mall

T-Shirts:
vacation souvenirs - current favorite is one from the Salt Lick in Austin, TX and another from Moab, UT

Workout gear, I go to the grocery/department store (not Wal-Mart) and get mock-neck sweatshirts and performance t-shirts.


----------



## little big feather

Only shirt label I look at is Hanes, I found Fruit of The Loom sub-par.
Everything else is "What I like".


----------



## MLJinAK

You should check out Jockey - I find the neck doesn't stretch out or curl as quick as Hanes.
Kirkland makes very sturdy undershirts if you like a thick undershirt.



little big feather said:


> Only shirt label I look at is Hanes, I found Fruit of The Loom sub-par.
> Everything else is "What I like".


----------



## Slowturbo

For polos, I used to wear lacoste but they shrink horribly. I switched over to Original Penguin for my polos. Cheaper and much better.

For dress shirts, I do not think there is a better value that Charles Tywhritt. After I discovered them, that is where I buy the majority of my shirts. I also wear Brooks non-irons, John Varvatos, and Hugo Boss.


----------



## trendzmania

I have these shirts:-
Van Heusen :- 2
louis philippe :- 3
Woodland:-2


----------



## heb

Dickies denim.


----------



## trendzmania

Tomy are my favorite shirts


----------



## thetony007

Kittysafe said:


> I have all kinds of shirts from Michael Khors soft undershirts which are amazing, to fun graphic shirts from indie artists around the web, polos and dress shirts...
> but I'm always looking for a better shirt, a quality, soft, strong, with style, so lets share our favorite shirts here... how about pick one brand in each style
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> *Undershirt*
> 
> Michael Khors or Hugo Boss
> 
> *Polo*
> 
> Robert Barakett
> 
> *Casual Dress*
> 
> Andrade (Vintage)
> Armani
> Perry Ellis
> Van Heusen
> 
> *Dress Shirt (Full button)*
> 
> Burberry
> Kenneth Cole
> Puonto Uomo


easy answer:
whatever is cheap and comfortable


----------



## strider11

Brooks Bros has a sale - 4 shirts for $200. They have slim fit with exact measurements for thick necked slim-waisted fellas with exact sleeve lengths.


----------



## Mstrmusic

Inexpensive, stylish dress: ctshirts


----------



## jooxbox

Eton shirts are amazing, but pricey. They have a sale once or twice a year.


----------



## SuperOrbital

I like my Boglioli button downs quite a bit. Best RTW fit I've found for my body type.


jooxbox said:


> Eton shirts are amazing, but pricey. They have a sale once or twice a year.


I like Eton. Wide selection of fits and fabrics.


----------



## Tempus Populi

Charles Tyrwhitt's
Non-iron, well worn and good looking.


----------



## smurfdon

My favorite shirt at the moment is the Gucci cotton polo with Kingsnake embroidery.


----------



## Watchfiend12

Peter Millar Sports Polo’s


----------



## SupremeRolex

Another vote for Charles Tyrwhitt. Tons of fitting options and very well priced when they offer promotion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renaissance Reddy

Can't beat the fit of bespoke shirts


----------



## nicholascanada

Only will speak to dress..my fav is Eton, great quality and design.


----------



## mnwatches123

I own a lot of Bonobos and Mizzen & Main shirts. They use really comfortable stretchy materials.


----------



## Javyy

I wear a lot of shirts because of the nature of my job although i wear a few brands notably Levis, Tommy Hilfiger, Polo Ralph and New look.


----------



## jfdeasy9608

Turnbull & Asser. Bought all my shirts from them.


----------



## Pongster

Prada and Comme Des Garcons for me


----------



## CSG

I've always liked Brooks Brothers oxford cloth button downs. I also liked their linen and seersucker sports shirts. Glad I bought them when the getting was good and have enough of a stash to last the rest of my days. I used to like Lacoste short sleeve shirts but I quit wearing them.


----------



## th6252

For those of you who are fans of CT, do yourselves a favor and check out TM Lewin as well. I’m a CT fan, but I have to say, TM Lewin offers a bit better quality at the same price point.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Peter Miller golf shirts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares

hermes and gucci are the best shirts but theyre expensive


----------

